# welche Pflanzen am besten für Pflanzenfilter



## Jaschi (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen...
Da ich mich aus mehreren gründen entschieden habe einen "kleinen" Pflanzenfilter zu bauen würde mich mal intersieren welche Pflanzen sich am besten dafür eignen und auch den Zweck den "Säuberns" erfüllen...
Allerdings würde ich gerne auf sehr hoch wachsende Arten verzichten, da ich mir damit die Sicht auf den Wasserfall verbauen würde....

Hoffe das ihr mir da die ein oder ander Pflanze empfehlen könnt....

LG Jaschi


----------



## geecebird (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: welche Pflanzen am besten für Pflanzenfilter*

Guckst du hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2

PS: Dieses Forum hat auch eine Suchmaschine ;o)


----------



## Jaschi (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: welche Pflanzen am besten für Pflanzenfilter*

vielen dank... die Suchmaschiene habe ich benutzt aber unter "Pflanzen für Pflanzfiler" habe ich nichts gefunden gehabt....

Aber vielen dank für den Link


----------



## geecebird (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: welche Pflanzen am besten für Pflanzenfilter*

Och, ich finde unter dem Suchbegriff so einiges ;o)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/search.php?searchid=147777


----------

